# Color blindness allowed in the 75th?



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am just curious to know if someone is color blind and passes the RG vivid color test but fails the PIP test.  Can that individual still join the 75th?  I have read the army regulation on the medical standards for airborne school or whatever it is called and it states that if you color blind it does not disqualify you to become airborne qualified.  Just thought I'd throw that out there!  Please help! Anyone! Thanks


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> I am just curious to know if someone is color blind and passes the RG vivid color test but fails the PIP test.  Can that individual still join the 75th?  I have read the army regulation on the medical standards for airborne school or whatever it is called and it states that if you color blind it does not disqualify you to become airborne qualified.  Just thought I'd throw that out there!  Please help! Anyone! Thanks



Color blindness, is a frquently asked question here. You are planning on Ranger training, where you may be required to chase down answers for yourself. That said, and I'm not trying to be a smart ass, how about taking some time to search through our theads to find the answer on your own?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> I am just curious to know if someone is color blind and passes the RG vivid color test but fails the PIP test.  Can that individual still join the 75th?  I have read the army regulation on the medical standards for airborne school or whatever it is called and it states that if you color blind it does not disqualify you to become airborne qualified.  Just thought I'd throw that out there!  Please help! Anyone! Thanks


 
You've read AR 40-501 and you don't have an answer?


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You've read AR 40-501 and you don't have an answer?


Orders/regulations can always say one thing.  However in the Corps recruiters for MARSOC or HQMC can still deny you for lat moves into recon or MARSOC.  It's a grey area so to speak.  When I spoke to a recruiter for MARSOC he mentioned that orders can say one thing but their recruiting guide lines can over ride everything else.  Pretty much another way to say no!  So although it may sound like I'm retarted I am just trying to make sure I'm covering all bases.  Hopefully it makes sense.  If your asking why I am speaking on USMC subjects I'm jut trying to see if the Army would do the same.  The Corps takes a while to re-write their orders at least what I see.



Red Flag 1 said:


> Color blindness, is a frquently asked question here. You are planning on Ranger training, where you may be required to chase down answers for yourself. That said, and I'm not trying to be a smart ass, how about taking some time to search through our theads to find the answer on your own?


Tracking.  Also I don't take comments or words personal.  Thanks for the advice as well


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> Orders/regulations can always say one thing.  However in the Corps recruiters for MARSOC or HQMC can still deny you for lat moves into recon or MARSOC.  It's a grey area so to speak.  When I spoke to a recruiter for MARSOC he mentioned that orders can say one thing but their recruiting guide lines can over ride everything else.  Pretty much another way to say no!  So although it may sound like I'm retarted I am just trying to make sure I'm covering all bases.  Hopefully it makes sense.  If your asking why I am speaking on USMC subjects I'm jut trying to see if the Army would do the same.  The Corps takes a while to re-write their orders at least what I see.


 
So, you did or did not read the AR?


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> So, you did or did not read the AR?


Sorry I just reviewed what I posted.  Typo I meant to say *I have not read* the army regulation due to the fact that I did not what army regulation to refer to.  Now that I do I will go ahead and read it.  Thanks


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> Sorry I just reviewed what I posted.  Typo I meant to say *I have not read* the army regulation due to the fact that I did not what army regulation to refer to.  Now that I do I will go ahead and read it.  Thanks


 
It is rather clear and lays out your options. Honestly, this thread wouldn't exist had you done that in the first place. Keep in mind colorblindness will still DQ you from certain jobs, but not all of them.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> It is rather clear and lays out your options. Honestly, this thread wouldn't exist had you done that in the first place. Keep in mind colorblindness will still DQ you from certain jobs, but not all of them.


Thanks again.


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2015)

There are waivers for a lot of the minor medical stuff.

I went to selection on a visual acuity waiver, that was before eye surgery.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 7, 2015)

Etype said:


> There are waivers for a lot of the minor medical stuff.
> 
> I went to selection on a visual acuity waiver, that was before eye surgery.


I know it's late an all but I appreciate the info


----------

